# Anybody know what is up with WWW.DIYBandmill.com?



## Mekanizm (Feb 13, 2013)

My build is nearing completion and I need to reference some pictures they have. The site says it's down for maintenance but it has been months now.

Anybody know what the deal is?


----------



## ft.lbs. (Apr 1, 2013)

i've been checking the site every day-wondering the same thing!


----------



## scogar (Apr 1, 2013)

if you know the url of the site that had your pics go to Internet Archive: Wayback Machine and type the url in - look at the pages a year or so back and often you can find the old pics

not always but you might just get lucky


----------



## olyman (Jun 10, 2013)

possible for anyone to contact the owner of the site,,if known who he was. I tried today,,and nothing...


----------



## Typhke (Jun 10, 2013)

olyman said:


> possible for anyone to contact the owner of the site,,if known who he was. I tried today,,and nothing...



Here is the last save done by the Wayback machine, hope it helps you.
Home Built Bandsaw Bandmill - Build your own Bandsaw Sawmill - Home

I'll send the owner information of the site through pm, it's public info but rather don't post it in the open.


----------



## chaikwa (Jun 10, 2013)

The owners name is Dave Badger and he's from Tiller Oregon. Works in a stone quarry/gravel pit operation. Last I spoke to him he was having family issues and didn't know where it would all end up. I have his cell number but it rings and rings with no answer and no voice mail. I'd take over the site for him in a heartbeat, but can't do that without first being able to contact him.


----------



## olyman (Jun 11, 2013)

chaikwa said:


> The owners name is Dave Badger and he's from Tiller Oregon. Works in a stone quarry/gravel pit operation. Last I spoke to him he was having family issues and didn't know where it would all end up. I have his cell number but it rings and rings with no answer and no voice mail. I'd take over the site for him in a heartbeat, but can't do that without first being able to contact him.



and here I was,,thinking all along,,you owned the site!!! hope that you are able to get a hold of him,,and get it going again...


----------



## chaikwa (Jun 11, 2013)

olyman said:


> and here I was,,thinking all along,,you owned the site!!! hope that you are able to get a hold of him,,and get it going again...


HA! No, I don't own it. I'd LIKE to tho. That was, and could be again, a real nice site. 

When you start an endeavor like these sites, you DO have a certain responsibility to the members/participants. Nothing legal I don't think, but certainly from an ethical and moral standpoint. And to just let a site go dormant with no explanations or notifications to the membership is irresponsible in my opinion. Now of course if he's ill/injured/dead, that's an entirely different story! But even with MY sites, I have backup people that can step in, in my absence. Whether or not they choose to keep the sites up is their decision, but if they do not, they have instructions to give fair warning to all involved and allow someone else to take them over if they so choose.

And just for the record, it's not all that expensive to run a site, even one the size of Arboristsite.com. I use the same software, (vBulletin), on my 2 sites, and after the initial expense of the software license, (around $300ea), the only real expense is the domain rent. If you buy and maintain your own servers, there's an expense there for sure, but nothing says you HAVE to. I am very happy with my hosting company and don't see a lot of difference between a hosted site and one that runs on the owners own servers. 

Domain NAMES can get expensive if they're already taken, but if they're not, they can be as cheap as $20.00. I think I'm paying $85 a year for each of my sites for the domains and server space.

One of the sites I'm a moderator on, (not an owner), has over 100,000 members and there's some time involved to moderate all those people, but we have 15 moderators who are more than adequate to approve new members, (about 50 a day), monitor threads for inappropriateness, and generally keep the peace. None of us are paid and are happy to serve the site, so that's not an expense at all. I hear a lot of site owners complaining of the expense to run a site, but aside from a time commitment, I don't see it.


----------



## Funktionhouse (Jun 12, 2013)

I was wondering what happened too. I picked up a portable hand held bandsaw. Yes I said hand held and it cuts up to 20". I don't want to hand hold anything that big. I logged on to dyibandmills for a carrage assembly plan and nothing there


----------

